# Need TH400 kick down ideas



## Dick Steinkamp (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm working on a 65 GTO with a 389 and TH400 transplanted from a similar year big Pontiac. It has an Edelbrock intake and 1406 4 barrel.

The kick down solenoid is in place on the trany but no switch is present to activate it. The stock set up is long gone.










What are some options that you have found successful to enable the kick down?

I know of the Lokar device...










... and the nitro switch that some are using...










Recomendations? Other/better choices?

Thanks!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Neither, the best set-up is to replicate what was done beginning with '67 GTO's with the stamped steel bracket & kickdown switch at the gaspedal. Little later today, can ck original early Pontiac Master Parts books & dbl ck that the gas pedal Rod is the same between a '65 & a '67.


----------

